# 1 gang boxes



## tmessner (Apr 1, 2013)

I had a local electrician call me today boiling about the new inspector. He got written up using a 1 g nailon box and running the wire into the hole closest to the stud. The inspector said that he could not maintain the 1 1/4" spacing required by 300.4(A)(1). Has anybody run into this yet?


----------



## tjb (Feb 12, 2014)

You tell that inspector to pound sand! Who does he think he is, anyway! Man ...


----------



## JoeSparky (Mar 25, 2010)

Screw a square blank to the back side of the stud


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Coffee and donuts go a long way.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

telsa said:


> Coffee and donuts go a long way.


F**K THAT from beginning to end. Paid public servants who are unwilling to read the very book they are paid to enforce. AssHats. If they do their jobs properly and follow code, not make their own up just to try to show dominance over the lowly electrical contractor or j-man on the job site, then Ok , I see no reason not to buy the guy a cup of coffee and a doughnut. But to slick up to him just to get an easier time of doing crapola work- Kiss my ass. That attitude is why we got to the point we are at - deep state running everything in our government. F**K THAT. I hope inspectors everywhere in the country read this.


----------



## cad99 (Feb 19, 2012)

I have heard of inspector calling that one never have witnessed it. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

Could not get the sound to work on that video.


----------



## trentonmakes (Mar 21, 2017)

tmessner said:


> I had a local electrician call me today boiling about the new inspector. He got written up using a 1 g nailon box and running the wire into the hole closest to the stud. The inspector said that he could not maintain the 1 1/4" spacing required by 300.4(A)(1). Has anybody run into this yet?


How many wires were in the box?

Only time I use the hole closest to the stud is when theres more than two. But I like to put a little bend in my wire at the last staple and drop straight into the box.



Sent from my LG-K550 using Tapatalk


----------



## SISYPHUS (Aug 13, 2018)

tmessner said:


> I had a local electrician call me today boiling about the new inspector. He got written up using a 1 g nailon box and running the wire into the hole closest to the stud. The inspector said that he could not maintain the 1 1/4" spacing required by 300.4(A)(1). Has anybody run into this yet?



Yes, nail plate it & be done with it


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

SISYPHUS said:


> Yes, nail plate it & be done with it


So you do always cave in to made up rules?


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

First of all...who says siding nails can't penetrate the
back of a plastic nail on box.....soooo...write a code 
getting rid of those

secondly , if you don't need 22 cubic inch boxes , use 
the 20's or even the 18's (if this is going to be an issue)

thirdly , go up to the inspector , with one hand on your back
and one hand on your belly ...begin to vigorously gawhoff
while rocking your torso front to back...what a penis membrane


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

You guys that say throw a nail plate on the back have never done new construction so shut the **** up. ****ing morons...


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

I don't think the 4" square metal blank is listed for that use sooo
probably a red tag waiting to happen


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

300.4(A)(1) is for BORED holes in studs, not holes in boxes. That "inspector" is an idiot.
If the drywaller completely misses the stud, and pokes the wire, that's on him.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

sbrn33 said:


> You guys that say throw a nail plate on the back have never done new construction so shut the **** up. ****ing morons...


They out to work at KFC cooking chicken.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

lighterup said:


> I don't think the 4" square metal blank is listed for that use sooo
> probably a red tag waiting to happen


I think the code requirement is that the protection be at least 1/16" thick (16 gauge), OR listed for the purpose. So you can get creative with what you use for a nailer. 



> 300.4 Protection Against Physical Damage. Where subject
> to physical damage, conductors shall be protected.
> (A) Cables and Raceways Through Wood Members.
> (1) Bored Holes. In both exposed and concealed locations,
> ...


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

splatz said:


> I think the code requirement is that the protection be at least 1/16" thick (16 gauge), OR listed for the purpose. So you can get creative with what you use for a nailer.


I was trying to be funny cause after all the original OP's red tag 
and the inspector is ludicrous...if he makes calls like this (using
the code reference he used) then he may want you to also prove 
the UL listing of a 4" sq blank being used as a nail plate....

oh never mind.


----------



## tmessner (Apr 1, 2013)

joebanana said:


> 300.4(A)(1) is for BORED holes in studs, not holes in boxes.
> 
> Sorry, Wrong code reference. 300.4(D): Cables parallel to framing members shall be installed so the nearest outside surface of the cable is not less than 1 1/4" from the nearest edge of the stud or be protected by steel of 1/16".
> We can complain all we want but it is a violation. Take it up with the cmp.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Can't wait for that to make the rounds. We've been doing it wrong for years...


----------



## JoeSparky (Mar 25, 2010)

There won't be a code change until carlon invents a plastic nail on box that cost 10 times as much as a regular one and keeps your Romex and inch and a quarter from the stud. 
It's all about $afety you know.
I don't see any box manufacturers on code panel 3. Paging Mr Rupp from code panel 9. Paging Mr Rupp from code panel 9! Your assistance is needed with this large heavy envelope being passed under the table.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

This is right up there with no PVC male adapters into meter hubs.


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

nice troll thread Hax


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

tmessner said:


> joebanana said:
> 
> 
> > 300.4(A)(1) is for BORED holes in studs, not holes in boxes.
> ...


----------



## SISYPHUS (Aug 13, 2018)

splatz said:


> tmessner said:
> 
> 
> > Once it leaves contact with the stud, it's no longer PARALLEL to it, is it? Does not apply. Just make sure it enters the box at a little bit of an angle. :biggrin:
> ...


----------



## SISYPHUS (Aug 13, 2018)

MTW said:


> So you do always cave in to made up rules?


One of the first things one learns as an EC is, inspectors will always find something to validate their existence.

Quite frankly i could care less if they're right or wrong if the cost of a few nail plates keeps them happy


----------



## tjb (Feb 12, 2014)

I like kitty cats.


----------



## tjb (Feb 12, 2014)

I like kitty cats.


----------



## tmessner (Apr 1, 2013)

nrp3 said:


> This is right up there with no PVC male adapters into meter hubs.


What is this about?


----------



## Signal1 (Feb 10, 2016)

nrp3 said:


> This is right up there with no PVC male adapters into meter hubs.


What's that little hole on the bottom for again?


----------



## JoeSparky (Mar 25, 2010)

Signal1 said:


> What's that little hole on the bottom for again?


Duh! 
It is obviously a starter hole for your half inch punch so you can put a Kenny clamp in there :vs_laugh:


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

tjb said:


> I like kitty cats.


 Are you Vietnamese? BBQed, or just fried?


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

JoeSparky said:


> Duh!
> It is obviously a starter hole for your half inch punch so you can put a Kenny clamp in there :vs_laugh:



Lol.


----------



## matt1124 (Aug 23, 2011)

macmikeman said:


> Send the drunken Mexican drywallers back where they came from, and problem is ended.


I used to think this way, until we did a job with 3 white guys. They messed up so many conductors and buried half the boxes. 

They also framed a little, then insulated, then sheetrocked, then framed a bit more, insulated.... "guys how am I supposed to wire this? Take these panels off"


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

matt1124 said:


> I used to think this way, until we did a job with 3 white guys. They messed up so many conductors and buried half the boxes.
> 
> They also framed a little, then insulated, then sheetrocked, then framed a bit more, insulated.... "guys how am I supposed to wire this? Take these panels off"


F-yea, they cannot pay white guys who are actually talented hangers since the Pedro's lowered the wage rate to damn near zero , so you got to see gutter trash.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

tmessner said:


> What is this about?


Another one of these kinds of code arguments we've discussed where someone got tagged for screwing a pvc male adapter into a meter hub. Straight thread pvc male adapter and tapered thread hub for only rigid steel conduit.


----------



## tmessner (Apr 1, 2013)

nrp3 said:


> Another one of these kinds of code arguments we've discussed where someone got tagged for screwing a pvc male adapter into a meter hub. Straight thread pvc male adapter and tapered thread hub for only rigid steel conduit.


You have got to kidding me, right?


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Sadly no. Posts are in here somewhere.


----------



## SISYPHUS (Aug 13, 2018)

So do listing violations rate less than code violations? 

If so, why not stufff two 12-2's in the outter 1G ko?


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

SISYPHUS said:


> So do listing violations rate less than code violations?
> 
> If so, why not stufff two 12-2's in the outter 1G ko?


The outer and inner ko's on the nail on box are listed for two 12-2's so your point is once again moot. Just like the good ole days huh Steve?


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

I'm actually starting to come around to seeing it Steve's....err...I mean Sysyphus's way.


----------

